# Halal "Spam"



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

I was back in the local middle eastern grocery yesterday, mostly because it was time for more grapeseed oil and they have the best price. 

But I always take the time to walk the few aisles as its always educational. Among the shelves were cans of halal luncheon meat. Spam to most of us. There were two kinds, a turkey and a chicken one. I found that entertaining and I almost bought one just to try it out. But I managed to control myself. 

I did pick up some more sumac and some of the large grained toasted couscous as well.

Phil


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Cruising Big-Lots discount house this weekend for jam canning jars....low and behold, spam comes in single serving packs..... who knew? 
I love Big Lots it has unusual shtuff....whole wheat Carrs crackers really cheap, Tom's toothpaste, all kinds of things that must not go over well in regular grocery stores.

There's a weekly magazine/newsprint that has a section on "keep it down", pretty much the most repulsive food this guy can find and write about.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

I usually buy my jarred roasted red peppers at Big Lots. Much cheaper and its across the street from my main grocer so it's convenient.

I'll have to keep an eye out for single serving Spam just for kicks.

Phil


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Spam.... repulsive? Never! I ate it as a kid and get a craving for it every so often. Now I buy the low sodium/lower fat version.


----------

